

Google Cloud Platform now signs HIPAA BAAs - chasb
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/02/google-cloud-platform-provides-support-for-hipaa-covered-entities.html

======
chasb
Minor caveat: Developers are usually business associates, not covered
entities, but the upshot is similar.

